# Questions about the process to hire a non-EU worker who doesn't reside in France



## Sean2008

I live in Canada and have been applying to jobs in France for a few months now.

I had a couple of Zoom interviews recently but noticed that many French employers are not familiar with hiring foreign workers and often ask me about the cost and what the process entails.

I usually tell them that they have to justify hiring a foreigner over a qualified French or other EU national. And that they need to get my hiring authorized by the Ministry of Labor. After they get approval, the work authorization will be forwarded to a consulate near me who will call me in to begin processing the visa.

Questions:

1- How long does the whole process take?
2- How much does it cost the employer?
3- Does the employer have to pay a tax based on my monthly salary?
4- Is it a good idea for me to hire a French attorney to handle the different steps if I sensed that the employer is concerned about the complexity of the process?


----------



## EuroTrash

You will find the answers to 2 and 3 here. It costs nothing to apply for a work authorisation but there is a tax to pay based on salary. 








Comment faire pour embaucher un salarié étranger ?


L'employeur qui souhaite embaucher un étranger doit vérifier s'il a le droit de travailler en France. L'étranger doit avoir une autorisation de travail ou être originaire d'un pays pour lesquels l'autorisation de travail n'est pas obligatoire (Espace économique européen - EEE, Suisse, Monaco...




www.service-public.fr




How long the process takes probably varies a lot but in the Ardeche earlier this year it was taking less than a month to get a response on work authorisation applications.
I am not sure what benefit an "attourney" (not even sure what this equates to in France) could add. The employer has to provide all the info, so it would just be a case of the employer providing all the info and documentation to a middleman and the middleman completing the online application. I am not even sure if that is acceptable, I suppose it is but French admin is really designed for personal interaction and building a relationship - you apply, they might get in touch with a query or to check something, you answer and then they make a decision. That's how it works best, in my experience at least. Although now that this process has been dematerialised and centralised that might not be the case so much.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You should probably just provide the link that ET has given you to any employer you are dealing with. While the process is not exactly cost-free, your hiring an attorney is not going to do anything for you (except possible raise suspicion that you have something to hide). You may also want to point a potential employer to the following site:








Démarches - Ministère de l'Intérieur


Le portail officiel du ministère de l’Intérieur consacré aux démarches administratives : carte grise, immatriculation, carte d'identité, passeport, permis de conduire, accueil des étrangers, acquisition et détention d'armes, associations, élections, réglementation routière, volontariats




www.demarches.interieur.gouv.fr


----------



## Sean2008

EuroTrash said:


> You will find the answers to 2 and 3 here. It costs nothing to apply for a work authorisation but there is a tax to pay based on salary.


Thank you, ET. 


EuroTrash said:


> I am not sure what benefit an "attourney" (not even sure what this equates to in France) could add. The employer has to provide all the info, so it would just be a case of the employer providing all the info and documentation to a middleman and the middleman completing the online application.


In the US it's common to file a visa application through an attorney so I thought it's the same in France. In fact, I did some research and found attorneys like this one in Paris who says that he provides "une assistance en droit de l'immigration pour l'obtention d'un permis de travail" + "vous conseille et vous accompagne pour optimiser vos chances d'obtenir une réponse favorable de l'administration française à vos demandes de permis de travail".


----------



## Sean2008

Bevdeforges said:


> While the process is not exactly cost-free, your hiring an attorney is not going to do anything for you (except possible raise suspicion that you have something to hide).


That's a very good point. I didn't think about it like that.


Bevdeforges said:


> You may also want to point a potential employer to the following site


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## EuroTrash

Sean2008 said:


> In the US it's common to file a visa application through an attorney so I thought it's the same in France.


At the risk of sounding trite and this-is-how-to-suck-an egg-ish - if you're going to change country, the sooner you get out of the "this is how we do it back home" mindset, the better


----------

